# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  Καλώς σας βρήκα από Ταμπούρια Κερατσινίου

## SPYROSPAL

Για σας και χαρα σας !Κ με ελλινικα αμα λαχει..Με λενε σπυρο και ειμαι απο τα Τα-Τα-Μπουρια κερατσινιου..
Χαρη στην Θεα τυχη εντελως τυχαια εμαθα για το awmn και μετα απο πολυ ιδρωτα μεσα στο καλοκαιρι,καταφερα χαρη στον JohnCast να συνδεθω....χαιρομαι πολυ που ενωθηκα με την ομαδα (ΤΑΡΑΤΣΟΠΑΡΕΑ) ΣΑΣ! χιχι  ::

----------


## vmanolis

> exo pikinonisi idi me ton Johnkast pou piano 100% kai mou edose kai ips..
> tora re pedia gia pite mou mporo na mpeno internet? i mono stis ypiresies pou diabasa? xriazete na paro exoplismo efoson piano?
> gia pite analitika k pls dixte katanoisi.


Αρχικά συνδέσου (έστω και έτσι) με τον Johncast ώστε να πάρεις μια ιδέα για το τι εστί "AWMN".  ::  
Επιπλέον, σου συνιστώ να διαβάσεις στην αρχική σελίδα http://www.awmn.net, αριστερά κάτω εκεί που λέει "Περιεχόμενα", το *PlugMeIn*.  ::  
Θα σου λυθούν σίγουρα πολλές απορίες, αλλά και θα αποφευχθούν τυχόν άλλες παρεξηγήσεις περί του AWMN.  ::  
Καλώς ήρθες.  ::  

Υ.Γ.: Μην γράφεις στα Greeklish, αλλά στα Ελληνικά.  ::  
Αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρεται (αν το διάβασες) και στους αρχικούς όρους σε αυτό το forum.  ::

----------


## ALTAiR

Καλοσώρισες στην παρέα.
Προφανώς είσαι από τους πάρα πολύ τυχερούς που πιάνουνε κάποιο AP μόνο με την εσωτερική τους κεραία. Τέλεια!
Το awmn είναι ένα μεγάλο Lan με ασύρματες κυρίως ζεύξεις.
Έχει πολλές υπηρεσίες που παρέχονται από τους κομβούχους, όπως Ftp servers, Game servers, VoIP, Teamspeak servers, Irc, P2p, Torrents, Libraries, Audio & Video streaming κ.ά.
Υπάρχουνε και proxy servers από τους οποίους μπορείς να δεις ιστοσελίδες αλλά ούτε είναι αυτός ο σκοπός ούτε θα ικανοποιηθείς και πολύ από ταχύτητες μιας και είναι απλά μια υπηρεσία και όχι ο σκοπός του δικτύου.
Καλύτερα να έχει τη δική σου dsl μαζί με το awmn.
Αυτά για αρχή.
Σιγά σιγά θα τα βρεις όλα.

----------


## SPYROSPAL

ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΜΗΝΑ ΚΑΘΑΡΗΣ 24ορου ΒΑΣΕΙ ON-LINE STO SHARING  ::  ΕΙΜΑΙ ΠΟΛΥ ΕΝΘΟΥΣΙΑΣΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΥΝΟΜΩΝ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΕΧΕΙ ΤΟ AWMN.ΑΡΧΙΖΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΑΘΕΝΩ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΟΥΣΙΩΔΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΠΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΦΡΙΚΑΝΑ...ΑΤΣΑ Ο ΝΕΟΣ..!

----------


## fengi1

> Υ.Γ.: Μην γράφεις στα Greeklish, αλλά στα Ελληνικά.  
> Αυτό άλλωστε αναφέρεται (αν το διάβασες) και στους αρχικούς όρους σε αυτό το forum.


Καλα μη φωναζεις στα ελληνικα τωρα.

----------


## SPYROSPAL

οριστε...τωρα ειμαι κυριος και σε λιγο και με λοφιο....  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## SpIdr

ασε τον ανθρωπο να εκφραστει εχει πλακα  ::  αλλα μαθαινει μην εισαι κακος  ::

----------

